# Faithful Companion



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know not a fishing report, general fishing, or fishing question. I just wanted to share our story hoping all the good Karma from this site will help in the recurperation of our loyal companion Coco a 7 year old female chocolate lab.

Anyone who owns a pet knows how they become one of the family continually showing unconditional love. Several weeks ago she became very, very, very sick.   Stopped eating, vomiting, and the most watery diarrhea we've ever seen resulting in a one week weight lose of almost 15 lbs.  -)O(- Several emergency trips to the vet then an ultrasound, endoscopy (drive to Sandy Mountain View Animal Hospital), and a kitchen counter full of meds. Thank God the biopsies from the endoscopy have all come back clean no tumors and the ultrasound showed no enlarged organs. However the ultrasound did reveal thickening intestinal walls. Based on the results from the endoscopy and extensive blood work, Doc says she has inflammatory bowel disease (small intestine isn't working) and it will take several months or longer to heal. All's we can say is the vets, technicans and everyone involved has been so great and caring and we're hoping by sharing our story the good Karma will continue as she gets better..

Below are just a few pictures of our beloved Coco.

Before she got sick










Day after ultrasound and endoscopy she's very bloated because nothing is moving










Getting one of her meds through a syringe










Yesterday was her best day in 3 weeks. So we're hoping she's now turned the corner.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to see that your pup is sick. I'' pray that she makes a full recovery.

I, too, have a chocolate lab. Male, 6 years old, and they are best dogs.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My best wish'es to Coco....and my best wish'es to you also. Poor girl, fighting that for over three weeks. I really hope she can pull out of it...for her and your sake...

And idea what may have created the inflamed bowel ?? I can understand the large intestine, but the small one, to me, is puzzling ??

Keep the faith, she may be up and running in no time...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> And idea what may have created the inflamed bowel ?? I can understand the large intestine, but the small one, to me, is puzzling ??


Doctors think it was her diet causing the small intentine to enlarge and stop functioning (squeezing and mixing the food coming out of the stomach). We've been feeding her Science Diet since she was a puppy. Sure hope it wasn't tainted dog food from China but we never saw Science Diet on the list that was killing and making dogs sick several months ago.  Possibly an allegric reaction over time. Yes, every now and again she'd get a people food tid bit but nothing overboard. Doctors aren't sure what the allegric reaction is to :? . Can't get her to eat any of the prescribedprescription dry/wet food. She's only tolerating scrambled eggs with rice with just a small handful of Iams. Needs a diet high in protein and very low fat. Docs say the scrambled eggs are okay. So top off the food with 5 different medications two of which have staggered times. A little factoid we've learned is dogs need to have a full blood chemisty workup once a year up until age six and twice a year age 7 and up. This will show any sudden changes in blood chemistry that could be the result of diet allegric reactions. She's always had her once a year checkup and blood work for heart worm but that's as far as the blood work went. So lesson learned...and to all who own pets may want to ask your vet about doing the full blood chemistry workup with the heart worm check. Jusk keeping the faith that she'll pull through and like yesterday today is going good thus far. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

First off FishGlyph...what are you doing in Tooele? There's weird people that live out there... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
What are going to name that pretty dog? She act's like maybe she's a little concerned about getting her picture taken..


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the dog K2. Dogs are almost human and they do become part of the fam.

Glyph, are you going to be taking that dog hunting/fishing? Nice dog.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

K2, I just wanted to let you know I'm pulling for you and Coco. I have a little boston terrier at home and completley understand how they become a part of the family. I'm glad to hear that she's doing better and hope that she continues down that path. I think I speak for everyone when I say that we would all appreciate updates on how she's doing. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Poor Gal, hope she can pull through and make some more great memories with the family.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> I hope that Coco is *on the mend and healing*. I hope you're hanging in there as well. My best to you, yours and Coco!
> 
> We just adopted a pointer/hound mix yesterday from the Tooele Animal Shelter and she's already got our hearts and has us trained well. :lol: :wink:


What a cutie!! Thanks to all especially .45 for the PMs and the sincere caring. Coco is doing better and the vets tell me have patience grasshopper (I ran through the patience line). She's keeping the food down and the yard has nice little ploopies. My son is even happy even though he is the one who scoops the ploops. I'll keep ya posted on updates. Again thanks to all it's working...KARMA what a wonderful thing. As with the movie "Pay It Foward" Karma is there and it truly works wonders.   :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> k2muskie! That is so great to hear! Good thoughts and healing wishes continuing for Coco and you and family.


Ditto....it is good to hear...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...And Karma is the unwritten law of life itself. :wink: 

I'm really glad Coco doesn't seem to be suffering any longer. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

All,

Just wanted to let you know we had to put our beloved Coco to sleep on Thursday. Man how unfair life can be at times.  She's now on the other side of the Rainbow and we will meet again.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My condolence also K2....  

I know how hard you and Coco tried to make it all right !!..Bless her soul...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, its like losing a relative.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So sorry. I've lost pets (family) before. I hope the healing process treats you right.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe the loss is only temporary and you will meet again on the other side one day. Best wishes to you.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry. My condolences to you.


----------

